# Bale weight 14T



## glinka (May 22, 2011)

Is there a prefered weight for a sqaure bale made with a JD 14T baler? It seems that the bales are too heavy, around 45 to 50 pounds. I heard that the tighter the bale the longer it would take to dry out complete. Would a lighter bale be better for air circulation, or does that matter?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

All the square bales I buy are around 40 pounds. Works out great for the horses, I feed one bale a day for the two of them, 10 pounds each twice a day.


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

Tighter packed bales will not air out quite as well as lighter bales, but the practical truth is that heavier bales are usually the result of higher moisture hay. So if your hay is at a low enough moisture level going into the bale it'll be fine even in a heavy, tightly packed bale. Also, almost all hay sweats a little after baling. 

Can't speak to the 14T in particular, but I would think that it's perfectly capable of making a 50 pound bale with good dry hay.


----------

